
The Biggest Gamble of Your Career - aaronbrethorst
http://www.softwarebyrob.com/2014/07/31/the-biggest-gamble-of-your-career/
======
wnoise
> The more gambles you take, the better you become at reading the tea leaves
> and figuring out if your next gamble is going to work.

This reeks of survivorship bias.

~~~
rwalling
Perhaps.

Might be better worded as "The more gambles I've taken, the better I've become
at figuring out if my next gamble is going to work. But your mileage may
vary."

------
cmckeachie
I keep experiencing the Tim Ferris 4-hour work week idea of the thing that is
hardest for you to do at any given time is the thing you need to do the most.
Sounds like you have embraced this as well.

~~~
rwalling
I think I have.

Seth Godin talks about it as doing the opposite of what your lizard brain is
telling you to do.

Stephen Pressfield calls it the resistance and talks about how you conquer it.

But whatever you call it, I've found that I've made the huge leaps in my
professional life when I've conquered the fear (of blogging, public speaking,
podcasting, launching apps, etc) and succeeded at something that really scared
me.

------
opendais
I wish you the best of luck but I unsubscribe from every Drip marketing list.
;)

~~~
rwalling
Thanks. Fortunately, the numbers show that most people do not.

------
chiph
Is Drip available as a whitelabel product?

~~~
cylinder
What is a whitelabel product?

~~~
chiph
Like opendais said.

In my case, I will have customers who are new to email marketing. I don't want
to write the equivalent of Drip myself (have code to comply with the CAN-SPAM
Act, design campaigns, and so on), so I would have rebranded Drip and
integrated it into my product via iframes or links or something. The purpose
would be to present my users with a seamless experience and not get them
wondering why they're now on someone else's domain.

Another possibility of whitelabeling would be to license the code behind Drip.
There'd have to be some due-diligence, to see if their code-base is compatible
with mine. And then there'd be the question of merging new versions of the
Drip codebase into mine as they make changes (assuming the license gives me
access to updates). And what happens if Drip decides to change direction in a
way incompatible with how I want to use it.

In any case, I'm still months away from needing something like it, so the
question was exploratory.

